# Bell enigma X Reverse Stripe Eclipse het Raptor



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

I've got a bell enigma male on hold and I have been looking for a bellsunglow female to mate with him next season, however I've seen a femal Reverse Stripe Eclipse het Raptor that looks good. what would be the possible/probible outcome of this mating of 

Bell enigma X Bellsunglow
Bell enigma X Reverse Stripe Eclipse het Raptor

what would you go for

regards


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Id personally go for the Bells sunglow, as youll get more bells enigmas and more sunglows!

Home Grown have got two stunning Bells Sunglows at the moment!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> Id personally go for the Bells sunglow, as youll get more bells enigmas and more sunglows!
> 
> Home Grown have got two stunning Bells Sunglows at the moment!


just had a look, they are very nice but way out of my price range...


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

welsh reptile breeders have bell sunglows for sale in the classifides, i got a pm from them, £120 for a 15-20g female


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll have a look, dave owes me a deal after selling me a female that turned out male


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

why not both? then youd get some awsome stuff in the mix..
price considering, lol


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> why not both? then youd get some awsome stuff in the mix..
> price considering, lol


 
lets hope so coz i just bought the reverse stripe eclipse lol


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

were you from? perhaps we do some "horse" trading next year, I've got 003 comming


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

i'm from southport in the north west,


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

I know somebody else form there...................


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> I've got a bell enigma male on hold and I have been looking for a bellsunglow female to mate with him next season, however I've seen a femal Reverse Stripe Eclipse het Raptor that looks good. what would be the possible/probible outcome of this mating of
> 
> Bell enigma X Bellsunglow
> Bell enigma X Reverse Stripe Eclipse het Raptor
> ...


looks like I'm going for a Bell Sunglow and a Macksnow Bell...these should 
do well with the Bell enigma....

the Reverse Stripe Eclipse het Raptor will have to wait, I think I'll concentrat on Bell lines for a while, with the tremper in the Raptor I might have ended up with lots of expensive normals..


----------

